# Sprayed Roof



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

This roof had a black spray. It was applied a week ago and was still a little sticky. I think they also sprayed the asphalt driveway with this stuff. I've read a little about some asphalt roofing sprays but this is new to me. Is anyone familiar?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What they sprayed accomplished nothing in my opinion. Who was the roofing company that installed it? If they are doing driveways and roofing, they probably aren't a roofer although I do know of one company that does both as a matter of fact. If it's still tacky, it is probably not engineered as a roof coating and indeed may be the same stuff on the driveway. 

Even if the product is water proof, what they applied doesn't seem to have been applied thick enough to cure monolithic. If you would like to do a little more research into coatings and elastomeric membranes, check out Chicago Roof Coatings


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks, Grumpy. It was not a roofer who did this, just a con artist who ripped off an old lady big time. She had her small flat roof and 2 car parking area spray painted to the tune of $7,000. It's a sad world. The roof was fine. It just needed some maint. at the penetrations, parapet, etc.

I did some research and it's likely a roof primer or maybe just paint.


----------



## JSC (May 30, 2010)

Could be asphalt emulsion, which will mudcrack if applied too thick. From previous experience I know that roof emulsion is not the same formula as road/driveway emulsion.

Yep, those people got ripped off big time.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

asphalt primer would cure out in a few days if left exposed I would think. 

She should file a complaint with the IDFPR, BBB, Angies LIst, Attorney General etc... That kind of crap really pisses me off.


----------



## pondpro (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't use spray for my roofs yet. But i think it would be the best option. I must have to try it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

pondpro said:


> I didn't use spray for my roofs yet. But i think it would be the best option. I must have to try it.


You really think it would be a good option, or you just trying to spam your signature link?


----------



## roofermike73 (May 5, 2010)

Looks like it is some kind of road oil/cheap drivewy emulsion.

Karma will catch up to those POS's.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Its looking like some sort of road oil or some substance like charcoal.

Energy Star Roofing Systems | Roofing Waterproofing | Licensed Roofing Contractors


----------



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

looks like black rattle can to me!!!
dam storm chasers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

There are all kinds of con-artist that spray this kind of crap on roofs, its only good till the check clears. Buyer beware

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

there are a few "flat roofnspecialists" out my way claiming top coat, but we have actually seen driveway sealer cans left on roofs once we are up there really doing it, they call it dryveway,,,,hahaha.....top coat is good money....why not just do it right


----------



## unishield (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with Grumpy! this is not likely a coating for roofs of any type.


----------

